# Brown waste tank ! how many days before emptying ?



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

For the RV lot, how many days can you go, so to speak before you have to empty a 30' C Class Rv brown waste tank ?

Now I realise the real answer is, how long is a piece of string !

But for the purpose of the exercise can you assume two people , with shall we say average toilet needs.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi tf most people refer to the tanks as grey and black, I assume you mean the black, for us between 5-7 days, but RV tanks come in more than one size, it depends on the manufacturer. 

I think Duncan said his are around 50 gallons? whereas mine are only 30.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

15-20 days 
with a few ..er trips outside when appropiate...


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

We don't usually use site facilities, and expect at least 2-3 weeks. I seem to remember, when we were full time for 6 months, that I only emptied the black tank once a month, but can't entirely rely on my memory now! Have given up putting anyt chemicals in - on advice from this forum - and seems no different from when i did.

des


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

4 min - 7 days max.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys the model I have been looking at is the Four Winds Funmover

and yes Olley, I did mean Black, however it was late I had a glass of red and I must of been thinking of something else  

The point of the question was, on quite a few sites that we stayed on in France etc last year while we would have got a 30' RV on the pitch I don't think we could have got into a position whereby I could have emptied the tank without a very long hose.

Cheers Roy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> I don't think we could have got into a position whereby I could have emptied the tank without a very long hose.


You need > one of these < Marvellous things.










Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> You need one of these Marvellous things.
> Dougie.


Naaa Dougie. That piffling little gadget is no use!

He needs something like  >>this<<


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just checked the Four Winds Site.

Funmover Black tank holds 32 US gallons, am I correct in thinking that, there is not a built in macerator pump ?

Cheers Roy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi tf not normally, as most yank sites are geared up for RV's.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have a 50us gall black tank ( approx) this lasts between 3-4 weeks ,some manufacturers route the shower waste to the black tank ,Winniebago do this hence Olleys short fill time .
To ascertain
Empty both tanks,close the grey valve and leave black valve open.Turn shower on if this empties out of the waste then it is routed to black tank.
Also the bathroom sink may be routed to black tank.

Dunc


----------

